# memory foam mattress safety



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

DH and I are about to buy a king sized mattress since our girls just outgrew the co-sleeper, I'm looking for a good deal and I've found some super cheap memory foam mattresses on ebay.

I've never slept on memory foam, but the way they show how it molds - wouldn't that be a bad choice for LO's???


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

We had a memory foam topper on our king-sized bed, and I removed it as soon as we brought Willow home from the hospital.

Personally, I always felt suctioned in to the mattress-top, and like I had to pry myself out of the bed with a spatula. I figured that wasn't a good idea for a little baby.

On top of that, all of the memory foam beds I've ever slept on made me really hot, and I thought it would only get worse if we added another body to the bed.

So, we bought a firm pillow-top mattress and it has been fine for us, although I have to say that DD doesn't sleep with us. She prefers her pac n' play bassinet at the foot of our bed.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Honestly I hated our memory foam topper. It wasn't comfortable for me at all, and I was really concerned about off-gassing and fumes so we ended up taking it off our bed.

If we had the money, I'd get a wool topper instead.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

We have a 4" memory foam topper on our bed. I don't worry about the safety of it like DH sinking in because he doesn't but the pp is right in that it gets HOT!!! We all sweat all night long and I am getting sick of it. I do live in Florida so it's still hot at night but I'm hoping we can cool it down soon.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Beware of cheap memory foam on Ebay! With memory foam you REALLY get what you pay for. Cheaper memory foam could break down and off-gas more dangerous chemicals than higher end memory foam, and it generally sleeps a lot hotter, too.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the responses - I think we'll keep looking...


----------

